# Mercedes kills off diesel C Class for the US



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With hybrids and electric cars on trend, diesel vehicles have a smog cloud hanging over their head. Not willing to chance their currently untarnished reputation, Mercedes is getting out of the diesel game for the C class, so the C300d will make it to the US no longer. MB isn't completely staying away from the diesel game in the US though. With increasing sales of larger SUVs, Mercedes is working on bringing a diesel version of their luxury SUV, the GLS-Class, to the US.

_*Mercedes is building their all-electric "EQ" by 2020. Read about it here!*_

_Source CNet RoadShow_


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Disappointing. VW sure screwed the pooch for everybody. There was rumors that Chevy would reintroduce the diesel for the 2017 cruze, but I see no mention of it on the Chevy home page for Cruze, or build page. VW may never get back in here. Motoringfile a couple of years ago swore that Mini was bringing the clubman over in a D, that hasn't happened That leaves the 3 and 5 series as the only non SUV diesels in the US.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Jaguar SE is a diesel sedan available in the US too. I drove one a couple weeks ago and it did not compare well to the BMW 328d.



glangford said:


> Disappointing. VW sure screwed the pooch for everybody. There was rumors that Chevy would reintroduce the diesel for the 2017 cruze, but I see no mention of it on the Chevy home page for Cruze, or build page. VW may never get back in here. Motoringfile a couple of years ago swore that Mini was bringing the clubman over in a D, that hasn't happened That leaves the 3 and 5 series as the only non SUV diesels in the US.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

DBV said:


> Jaguar SE is a diesel sedan available in the US too. I drove one a couple weeks ago and it did not compare well to the BMW 328d.


Yea, I forgot that one, probably because I wouldn't own a jag if you gave me one.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe I have missed something. Didn't E class have a diesel?


----------



## bcsan (Apr 11, 2014)

Did but not anymore after the redesign.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

DBV said:


> Jaguar SE is a diesel sedan available in the US too. I drove one a couple weeks ago and it did not compare well to the BMW 328d.


I test drove a Jaguar XE 2.0d and it has a suspension and steering feel that puts the current 328 to shame. Its also a great looking car.

See a lot of the reviews/test drives - its probably the best suspension on the market period. BMW has a nicer interior but with similar options, costs about $5,000 more.

PL


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

That is funny, as I thought my BMW 328d was much better. The diesel engine was also very loud compared to the BMW diesel. Maybe I just drove a bad one, as I thought there was no comparison. Another negative was it leases about $200 more than my BMW. I did not feel that anything about the suspension was special.

QUOTE=Pierre Louis;9921018]I test drove a Jaguar XE 2.0d and it has a suspension and steering feel that puts the current 328 to shame. Its also a great looking car.

See a lot of the reviews/test drives - its probably the best suspension on the market period. BMW has a nicer interior but with similar options, costs about $5,000 more.

PL[/QUOTE]


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> I test drove a Jaguar XE 2.0d and it has a suspension and steering feel that puts the current 328 to shame. Its also a great looking car.
> 
> See a lot of the reviews/test drives - its probably the best suspension on the market period. BMW has a nicer interior but with similar options, costs about $5,000 more.
> 
> PL


That may be so, but Jag never comes out very high on anybody's reliability list.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Best I can tell is MB is only currently offering the GLE 350 BT. That replaces the older M350.

I think it is a shame. :tsk: MB has I think the best diesel technology and reliability on the market. Been doing it for many years.

I had my eyes set on the C300D but local dealer never would tell me when it was coming out. It was announced about a year ago.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaguar seems to be having cold feet introducing the diesel since it is very difficult to order one and there are few choices on dealer lots. There is no competitive lease on the Jaguar XE 2.0d either.

But the car deserves a look, if not a critical one as Flyingman says re: reliability.

http://www.jaguarxeforum.com/forum/...586-2017-jaguar-xe-3-series-we-ve-missed.html
http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/road-tests/a25805/2017-jaguar-xe-road-test/

What impresses me is the Jaguar front double-wishbone and rear multilink suspension that arguably makes it best in class. BMW still uses MacPherson struts. The Jag seems to hit the target of ride/handling that BMW used to be best at.

PL


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Jag must not be too proud of the MPGs of this thing. The corporate page says TBD. I found 3 diesels on my local dealer's website. Two F-Pace SUVs and one xf sedan. Both with the 2.0d. I had to go to fueleconomcy.gov to find MPG ratings. The Pace is 26/33, the sedan is 31/42 in RWD, I didn't look at AWD, but probably a 1mpg penalty at most.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

glangford said:


> Jag must not be too proud of the MPGs of this thing. The corporate page says TBD. I found 3 diesels on my local dealer's website. Two F-Pace SUVs and one xf sedan. Both with the 2.0d. I had to go to fueleconomcy.gov to find MPG ratings. The Pace is 26/33, the sedan is 31/42 in RWD, I didn't look at AWD, but probably a 1mpg penalty at most.


The Jaguar XE 2.0d is EPA rated at 32 city 42 Highway. On our way from the dealer I got 48.5 miles per gallon maneuvering through interstate traffic for five hours. It even has what appears to be the traditional jaguar growl when accelerating. Sweet.

PL


----------



## asbsecu e93 (Sep 24, 2011)

As a current (but soon to be former VW owner) - the EPA is looking for any reason to drop the hammer on car companies over diesel. 

With my buyback money - I bought a new to me 335d and proceeded to mod it to my liking. Even a 5 year old 335d is better than most of the newer diesel options - IMO.


----------

